
Podcast with Erik Berlin on Founding Breaker and Doing YC - paulschraven
https://www.templarbit.com/blog/2018/07/16/the-engineering-hangout-with-erik-berlin-turning-a-side-project-into-a-social-podcasting-company
======
zinssmeister
This episode was fun to record. Thanks again Erik for making time to come chat
with us and letting us peek inside the day to day at Breaker.

